# C.R. company rejects PETA billboard ad



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

There are times I cannot keep a straight face trying to read about the PETA nuts.


C.R. company rejects PETA billboard ad

http://www.crgazette.com/go_article/0,1336,45660-1,00.html?cks=0

By James Q. Lynch, The Gazette 
Tuesday, November 19, 2002, 12:17:18 PM

Pork's purported impediment to passion won't be advertised on billboards in Cedar Rapids.

A local outdoor advertising firm has refused to sell billboard space to PETA (People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals) because it found the message attempting to link eating pork to erectile dysfunction "inappropriate.

""We're very protective," said Mark Wold, general manager of Lamar Advertising, "because we're so visible to younger kids, older kids and adults, and we didn't think this was appropriate to be run in Cedar Rapids.

"According to PETA, 18 million American men who suffer erectile dysfunction may get relief from "veggie Viagra" -- a meat-free diet.

"Cholesterol slows the flow of blood to all your organs, not just your heart," said Joe Haptas of PETA in Norfolk, Va.

PETA is having a tough time getting its "Eating meat can make you impotent" message seen. The billboard has been rejected in Des Moines and Charlotte and Greensboro, N.C. It targets the top four pork-producing states, which also include Minnesota and Illinois.

The billboard shows a pig, a hot dog and a man peering down his pants. The text is "Poor wiener," "Dead wiener" and "Limp wiener."


----------

